# Building Vivs......



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

*Building our big Vivs......Pic progress*

My partner is currently building 2 sets of Vivs for our big snakes and lizards.

Been taking pics so thought I'd share his progress with you


----------



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

#


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

you need to put some thing on the front before 'HE' escapes !


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

On a more serious note, looks really good.

You can never really judge the size of things in a photo, but with your partner in there it looks HUGE !!!!!!


----------



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

oh my it is huge!

Its going to be 5 vivs in total! bottom one bigger for my water monitor and the "smaller" 4 for big snakes..

He'll be building another one too, that one will be just as tall but smaller surface area lol


----------



## Pythonman14 (Jan 7, 2009)

so far looks good hope it goes well :2thumb:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

wow fab looks good and sturdy!!!

Mind if i ask what wood youve used and how much/where you got it from??

Ill be making a CWD viv soon and im on a mission to not get ripped off :whistling2:

hehe fantastic vivs i cant wait to see finished pics :no1:


----------



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

Thats sterling board...it will be heavily yaht varnished inside.

Ply is probably better if you're not doing something as big lol 

We got ours from B&Q but to be honest got major discounts.....

Try local timber merchants, they'll cut wood to size and deliver


----------



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

Being painted today...looking good.

most recent pic...........


----------



## Rexc (May 23, 2008)

wo great job hes tiny or there huge  :lol2:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Its amazing!! well done!!!


----------



## REPTILEVIVS (Jan 19, 2009)

*hi*

Hope you dont mind me adding how good that looks m8 good job and the sections look like plenty of space too..Job well done friend all the best reptilevivs derby.:no1:


----------



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

thats amzing!! keep us updated!!


----------



## mangotango (Jul 7, 2008)

Not to poo poo your work at all Im just wondering as a professional carpenter what the hell is gonna hold that thing up and stop it sagging when the upper tiers are full of substrate and reps, as from what I can tell the sides are only supported by the screws that hold them to the 45mm square battens, taking it that chip board or osb is never the best material when it comes to screw retention I just want to bring this too your attention just incase you have a collapse in a few years time could be worth putting some ull lenth brace down the outside connecting all the battens to take any flex out, the vivs look good they just worry me structually


----------



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

There are further supports under each level, wont show up in the pic but will prevent the middles from saging. My partner who built them is experienced in building Vivs for larger, heavier reptiles, having in the past also built enclosures for crocs etc

Of course plywood would have been a better choice but the sterling board was more in our price range and once properly sealed works well.


----------



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

Here is the second stack built today.

It's not as tall as the first one as there will be 2 Vivs going on top.



















*Yes I missed all the imbetween bits...so here it is lol.....*


----------



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

Almost finished!

Hopefully moving in day will this weekend! 




























*Second stack...*


----------



## Velenon (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks good, really tall! would be amazing as a 1 peice for a family of CWD's  hehe noticed something, its so deep, if your reps dont feel like comming out your gonna have to go in after them :lol2:


----------



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

First stack complete....

First job of today was to get room cleared for new arrivals...



















Chive our biggest retic got moved over today...










and meet our new addition Olive.....


----------



## Rexc (May 23, 2008)

awesome Job


----------



## ConstrictorsCymru (May 13, 2011)

very nice, pinched an idea:2thumb:


----------



## burmman (Oct 30, 2008)

Love using sterling board works so well and doesnt swell like the other woods vivs are made with, This is what we use for our vivs, what are you using to heat them up??


----------



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

I cant believe this threads been bumped up its years old lol :gasp:

I'd forgotten what my room used to look like :whistling2:

Heating we use 200w converted frost protection heaters for hot spots and the room is heated to an ambient.. as I said this is an old thread alots happened since then :lol2:


----------

